# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Handing out Free Ice cubes

## travelland

Read this artice I found this morning.....
Air travel is going to get worse!COMMENT ON THE ARTICE IF YOU WISH:

One thing I have to admit.
I feel lucky that I did not fly anywhere these holidays!

http://www./members/greekcypriot
5600 photos-videos, 5 blogs,  30 countries

----------

